# In ear Headphone for Nexus 5 below 2000 rs (Mumbai)



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 3, 2014)

Want to buy in ear headphone for nexus 5 below 2000 rs in Mumbai.
I will use it for music and for gaming. Good sound and good quality required. Please guide me for 1st time buying headphone.

There are bunch of headphones to choose from, I liked some of them below.

Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K In-the-ear Headphone vs Philips SHE3570BK In-the-ear Headphone vs JBL J01B Tempo In Ear Headphone vs Sennheiser MX 170 Earphones: Compare Headphones: Flipkart.com

Cowon EM1 In-the-ear Headphone vs Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones vs Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone vs Creative EP-630 earphone In-the-ear Headphone: Compare Headphones: Flipkart.com

Please suggest what you think is best for music and games, and compatible with Nexus 5.


----------



## sushovan (Jan 3, 2014)

I have used Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K,Soundmagic ES18 and Cowon EM1 (Source : Galaxy S with Wolfson DAC) and can say ES18 is the best among the trio ; also from what I have seen and heard from users , ES18 is the best bang-for-the-bucks under 1K. But its build quality is very poor. Check out Philips SHE9700 and Denon AH-C260(also bad build quality).


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 3, 2014)

sushovan said:


> I have used Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K,Soundmagic ES18 and Cowon EM1 (Source : Galaxy S with Wolfson DAC) and can say ES18 is the best among the trio ; also from what I have seen and heard from users , ES18 is the best bang-for-the-bucks under 1K. But its build quality is very poor. Check out Philips SHE9700 and Denon AH-C260(also bad build quality).



any other suggestions ?

Tekfusion - Twinwoofers is good option?


----------



## ratul (Jan 3, 2014)

look no further: SoundMAGIC E10 Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com
big brother to SM ES18, best for ~2k price range..


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jan 3, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Check out Philips SHE9700 and Denon AH-C260*(also bad build quality)*.



Where did you see bad build quality for the philips & denon


----------



## sushovan (Jan 4, 2014)

Hakimtai said:


> Where did you see bad build quality for the philips & denon



I meant it for the Denon only. My friend got it from amazon for 999 bucks a few days ago and The build quality is no better than ES18.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 4, 2014)

sushovan said:


> I meant it for the Denon only. My friend got it from amazon for 999 bucks a few days ago and The build quality is no better than ES18.



so which one should i buy??
from this??
*
Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K In-the-ear Headphone
Philips SHE3570BK In-the-ear Headphone
JBL J01B Tempo In Ear Headphone
Sennheiser MX 170 Earphones
Cowon EM1 In-the-ear Headphone
Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones
Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone
Creative EP-630 earphone In-the-ear Headphone*

or suggest me another below 2k which compatible with nexus 5..


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jan 4, 2014)

Why don't you buy this one? T-Peos Popular

It's housing is made up of brass and aluminium so you shouldn't be worried at all as far as build quality is concerned. Plus it has a mic too.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 5, 2014)

Get the Denon AH-C 260 its got the best sound among all thats been mentioned here. As for build quality its the best out there  ,the only thing and thats nitpicking are its wires which are thin. People commenting about build quality is pretty questionable I own two of them and I do know a thing or two when its audio..


----------



## bournurplusher (Jan 6, 2014)

where did u get soundmagic earphone?





sushovan said:


> I have used Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K,Soundmagic ES18 and Cowon EM1 (Source : Galaxy S with Wolfson DAC) and can say ES18 is the best among the trio ; also from what I have seen and heard from users , ES18 is the best bang-for-the-bucks under 1K. But its build quality is very poor. Check out Philips SHE9700 and Denon AH-C260(also bad build quality).


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 6, 2014)

I decided to go with Skullcandy S2IKDY-010 Ink'd Headset 

Skullcandy S2IKDY-010 Ink'd Headset - Skullcandy: Flipkart.com


----------



## sandynator (Jan 6, 2014)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I decided to go with Skullcandy S2IKDY-010 Ink'd Headset
> 
> Skullcandy S2IKDY-010 Ink'd Headset - Skullcandy: Flipkart.com








avoid them get the denons suggested.



If comfortable with used iem then I can offer you my hardly used signature acoustics c12(bought it on 15 th Nov. 2013). Getting an demo won't hurt. 


asking price 2k selling because overwhelming bass is not my thing. Will go for vsonic r02 silver or vsd1s.

Edit
Few days back signature acoustics c12 was selling for 2k on snapdeal.com 
Thats best option imo.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 29, 2015)

don't want purchase now..
close the thread...


----------

